# What to say to make them give up at presentation



## easyrider (Jun 16, 2007)

So who has some good lines to make a presentation end?? The next one is a Wyndham presentation at a Worldmark resort. We own Worldmark and other TS that were happy with the way things are. My best line so far is that im inheriting the one they want me to buy allready. It has work 2 out of 3 times so far. Any ideas are appreiaceted. Thanks


----------



## california-bighorn (Jun 16, 2007)

When you tell them you are inheriting the timeshare, I can't believe they haven't come back with the sells pitch that a second week would be ideal for you. And since the 1st week didn't cost you anything, when you average the costs of the 2 weeks you should be able to see what a bargain this is, if you BUY TODAY!

We don't waste our time on presentations anymore, but when we did go to a couple and  they did their little survey on our existing timeshares and our future "vacation needs", I tell them how little I paid for our timeshares on eBay, and they can't get us out of there fast enough.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 16, 2007)

*the end.....*

We print out resale ads for the resort from a variety of sources. Once the sales guy knows the real value of their resort, they've always shuffled us off to the gift desk before we start passing out the printed ads to other potential suckers er, uh, clients.

It's worked so far.

Jim Ricks


----------



## oregonguy (Jun 22, 2007)

I was at a presentation yesterday, man those suckers are persistant! I like the idea of printing out timeshare ads showing it at a discount. I am sure though that the guy that was trying to have me buy would have come up with some sort of BS line about it not being real or not full benefits.

I went in and told them straight out I would not buy today. I am sure they hear that a lot though. At the end, even though I was interested (and I still am, I am considering buying but only on the resell market) I think I really frustrated the broker. I must have said I wasn't buying a few dozen times, and he finally just gave up when I told him bottom line was that if the premiere offer was valid in the future, I would consider. I wasn't upset or didn't feel pressured, even though it was my first pitch I knew what to expect. I

I think what made him give up though was that I said that I wasn't impulsive, that when I purchased my car a few years ago it took me 9 months until I believed I had the best deal possible. I'm patient, and if it is the deal of the century and I miss it, then I am ok with that. I told him that if the permiere package was truly only a one time deal and I missed it, I was ok with that. My guess is at that point he realized I wasn't going to be buying that day.


----------



## janapur (Jun 22, 2007)

jtricks said:


> We print out resale ads for the resort from a variety of sources. Once the sales guy knows the real value of their resort, they've always shuffled us off to the gift desk before we start passing out the printed ads to other potential suckers er, uh, clients.
> 
> It's worked so far.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Exactly what we do. It works like a charm! It helps if you have a resonating voice like my husband. When he says the word ebay, they can't get us out of there fast enough. Just last week in Vegas they actually sent us directly to the gift person without even speaking to a salesperson- weird. I actually had been looking forward to touring the resort. Oh well.

Jana


----------



## KristinB (Jun 22, 2007)

I just did an "owners update" at Fairfield/Wyndham Newport Overlook last week.  I was there without my husband, and was assured by the person who checked me in that he wasn't needed and it would only take 30 minutes.  I was waiting on my friends to arrive, so I figured that for $50 and two bridge tokens, it was worth doing the update the next morning.

I was pleased to meet with a very helpful lady who gave me some good advice on various resorts in the area, as well as other FF/W resorts.  She asked me why I never added my other existing timeshares to the PIC program offered by FF/W, and I was honest and told her that I didn't want to buy additional points at retail in order to do so. I also told her that my other timeshares often pulled exchanges that FF/W couldn't (because of internal trading preference).

So she realized at that point that she wasn't going to get anywhere, but she continued to be very nice and we chatted a bit more.  Then I accidentally spilled my cup of coffee all over myself.  Well, after she gave me a roll of paper towels and made sure I hadn't been burned, she couldn't get me out of there fast enough.  (Fortunately, my unit had a w/d.)

I don't know if my husband had been there, if she would have tried harder, but I think she realized that I was a fairly savvy timeshare owner.  The smart sales people are better at reading people and know when not to waste their time, I think.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 22, 2007)

*One of the best strategies I have heard -*

I read one of the best come backs here on TUG last year some time.  It goes something like this:

Most sales people get to the point that they are offering your their final offer, the "deal or no deal" proposition.  What was suggested is that at that final point, or sometime when you feel ready, you whip out your credit card, give the sales person your "final" offer and throw the entire offer/counteroffer back in their court. 

In any negotiations, an offer can be made by either side. So, by making a counter offer you accomplish two things: you reject their offer and you put the onus back on them. 

Of course to do this you must be armed with some good resale prices (printed out, of course to show them), and you should be ready just in case they accept your offer.  But if you really think the resort is worth the low resale price, you just might get the deal and avoid all of the excess marketing profit.  

I think not!:rofl: 

But anyway, it is a strategy to throw the whole situation back to them.  Keep making your final offer and if they come back with some other offer, just show your credit card and say, this is my "FINAL OFFER, take it or leave it."  If they leave it, you should be ready to go. 

BTW - if anyone has successfully used this strategy, please post here.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jun 22, 2007)

I can see going to get your free gift. Sometimes they have great value, particularly the more expensive timeshares. After all your gift is paid for by the next victim who buys.

I for one do not sacrifice any of my precious vacation time for annoying liars/exaggerators. Been there, done that, but it's a personal decision I will not argue - to each his own.

But why do so many feel the need to be polite and courteous? How nice would you be with a con man who took $13,000 off of you and left you $3,000 in "bait money" as it is called in swindles. Dozens will experience the exact same financial result TODAY courtesy of TS Sales types.

Want to end it quickly? After the third no, look them in the eye and ask "are you deaf or are you stupid? I just said no sale three times."

You'll be on your way in 5 minutes...


----------



## janapur (Jun 22, 2007)

Sandy said:


> I read one of the best come backs here on TUG last year some time.  It goes something like this:
> 
> Most sales people get to the point that they are offering your their final offer, the "deal or no deal" proposition.  What was suggested is that at that final point, or sometime when you feel ready, you whip out your credit card, give the sales person your "final" offer and throw the entire offer/counteroffer back in their court.
> 
> ...



Sandy,

My husband does this when asked "what _would _you be willing to pay?" He generally refers to an ebay auction at that resort (we come prepared) and says "I'll pay this much." We've never gotten that deal yet, but I suppose we should be prepared in case they say yes.

I think we're in the minority of goofballs that enjoy touring a resort at which we may one day want to trade into or buy resale. As long as the presentation is short and the incentive is high (Mexico seems to pay the best) we enjoy guessing what tricks ( ie lies) they'll try on us each time.

Jana


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 22, 2007)

It never hurts to own in the city they are attempting to sell you on.

In a recent stay at a Consolidated Resorts Property, the owners update was for a newer project they have in Las Vegas.  We own two weeks which we purchased this year. (resale)

It didn't take much effort to convince the experienced TS sales person that we weren't the least bit interested in another week in Vegas, particularly at a property that was located south of the airport.

I can't say that will happen very often..but it worked that time and our "reward" was saving $400 on activities we booked with the concierge tied in with Consolidated.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 1, 2007)

Not recommended, but I got an eye infection on the way down -- burned and watered terribly.  The agent made attempts with cold paks to help, but finally closed us up and sent us away after about 45 minues with our gift.  I made he comment he had time for another, he said no. It was last day of month and all the agents were there to get their bonus money.


----------



## Malibu Sky (Jul 1, 2007)

"No", "Oh...I don't like that",  "No" "That looks terrible", "NO", That is soooo cheap", "Ewe...that is ugly" "NO", "This unit is way to small", "No"...and when my kids were younger...I'd tell them to whine, moan, scream, cry and talk really loud.  Lastly, look for a major feature that is missing, ie: in our family, a tennis court, and let them know there is no way you could purchase the t/s without that feature!!


----------



## eileeniebean (Jul 1, 2007)

My husband and I go to the updates with our grown children, this way they know what to expect when we pass away and it is all theirs. 

We live about 45 from Myrtle Beach and were recently walking along Barefoot landing and stopped by the Wyndham place.  We were chatting with one of the employees and they said if you sign up for a tour at their place, you get $100 in Gift Certficates for the tour rather than $50 if you sign up at the resort.  Just wanted to pass this along - same tour, more stuff!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 1, 2007)

We're phasing out our tours.  A big reason for us to go on tours was to see places we might want to visit, and we've now seen most.

I've always found it effective to present the list of timeshares we've bought and sold, with the prices we paid for them and sold them.  And I'm sure to include the several we've bought and rescinded.


----------



## ramarks (Jul 3, 2007)

I've stopped attending presentations.  For the most part I travel alone, and I tell them straight up I don't want to attend their "owners updates".  Even when I have my husband with me, I tell them no thanks.  I have all the points I need right now, and when I do want to buy again, it will be through eBay or another discount site.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 3, 2007)

*Too Old (Almost).*

The Chief Of Staff & I are closing in on age 65, & down in Florida the Orlando timeshare tour headhunters have said they don't sign up timeshare tour prospects over that age.  So it is possible we've already taken our last timeshare tour for freebies -- unless the interpretation goes that 65 is OK for tours but 66 is too old.  I don't know whether other timeshare hotbeds also have freebie-tour age limits -- Branson, Williamsburg, Hawaii, Las Vegas, & so forth.  We'll see, eh? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jjking42 (Jul 3, 2007)

*two easy ways to get out of there*

#1 tell them you own too many already and you would have to sell one first. You might be interested in buying one after you get the money you paid back for the other one. Be sure you to mention that you paid top dollar for the one you want to sell and that you hope to make a small profit selling it because of real estate appreciation. 

By the way will you consider a trade ?

#2 I never make any major decision with out fasting and praying about it first. I need to fast for two days and pray about it and if i the lord tells me it OK i will consider it.

these both work quick.

#2 is really fun because they have no clue what to say 

# 1 put it back on them to tell you that the resell market is much less than developer. If they are dumb enough to tell you that you will never get your money back on your other time share you act real upset and say you will never buy another one.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 3, 2007)

Easy, I tell them I would be glad to buy it if they would sell it to me for what I paid for my others, $500 and $250 . Works every time.  shaggy


----------



## CMF (Jul 3, 2007)

*I told them what I own and what I paid.*

I also told them how I use my weeks and where I've stayed.  The man just got sort of a sick look and gave up.

Charles


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 3, 2007)

It didn't work for us at the Westin Ka'anapali.  I told them that my $600 timeshare purchase from eBay got me to Maui on the first try.  They kept us there for 2 1/2 hours even though it was clear that we weren't going to buy. And kept insulting our resort.  The good thing is that we did get to see the resort and it was impressive!  I know my Orlando resort isn't the same quality, but, like I said, it got me to Hawaii.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 3, 2007)

Don't you just hate it when they insult the week you used to trade into their resort?

This happened to us a few times, but the most notable ones were Vistana in Orlando and Embassy Poipu Point.  Both resorts had high maintenance fees compared to ours.  Why would we buy, when our fees were low and we could exchange in?  Both salesmen became very verbally abusive.  They told us how worthless our resort was and that we were just lucky to get an exchange.  I have pulled the Poipu Point resort many times, when doing my fun practice searches.  Of course, Vistana is one of the easiest exchanges you can get with II.  

I have no idea how to get out of a presentation quickly, and without being rude.   The Sunterra on Maui was not a bad presentation, but they kept us for three hours.  Mike Conley was the closer guy and wasn't bad to look at, though.  He looked very much like Kurt Russell.   

I don't think many of your suggestions on this thread would work with a persistent guy.  The salesmen of the mini point systems all feel you are stupid not to convert or buy into it.  That seems to be the presentations we have been to lately.  Even the RCI points presentation of last July on Kauai was incredibly difficult to get out of, and they knew we bought three weeks resale.  It was ridiculous.


----------



## PA- (Jul 3, 2007)

easysider said:


> So who has some good lines to make a presentation end?? The next one is a Wyndham presentation at a Worldmark resort. We own Worldmark and other TS that were happy with the way things are. My best line so far is that im inheriting the one they want me to buy allready. It has work 2 out of 3 times so far. Any ideas are appreiaceted. Thanks



This one works for me everytime.  When I'm approached to attend a timeshare presentation, I say no.  When they pester me to attend, I continue to say no.  As often as needed.  I've attended one, in 1988.  My wife made it clear that we would only attend one more during our marriage.


----------



## PA- (Jul 4, 2007)

KristinB said:


> I just did an "owners update" at Fairfield/Wyndham Newport Overlook last week.  I was there without my husband, and was assured by the person who checked me in that he wasn't needed and it would only take 30 minutes.  I was waiting on my friends to arrive, so I figured that for $50 and two bridge tokens, it was worth doing the update the next morning.
> 
> I was pleased to meet with a very helpful lady who gave me some good advice on various resorts in the area, as well as other FF/W resorts.  She asked me why I never added my other existing timeshares to the PIC program offered by FF/W, and I was honest and told her that I didn't want to buy additional points at retail in order to do so. I also told her that my other timeshares often pulled exchanges that FF/W couldn't (because of internal trading preference).
> 
> ...




So all I have to do is throw hot coffee on you, and I'll get a gift and be on my way????  Amazing.  We should coordinate our travel plans.


----------



## KristinB (Jul 4, 2007)

Well, I wasn't going to suggest that as a strategy, but...


----------



## mishugana (Jul 4, 2007)

my idea is to wear a tshirt  under my windbreaker that says "save 80% buy resale!!!!" then if they get nasty ill ask where the bathroom is then remove the windbreaker then walk around the room like im lost


----------



## paidemt (Jul 4, 2007)

I learned a value lesson in Mexico this year, never let the sales person get you away from the other buyers.  During our free lunch I made a few comments to let the lady know I understood the resale market and was a member of TUG.  My intention was to let her know to not waste her time with us.  At the sales "presentation" she suggested we sit outside where it was private.  After an hour or so of being called cheap & stupid, my good nature turned sour and finally I had to get abusive to get the sales presentation ended.  My wife got sick, for real, and that did not even end the presentation.  I believe the saleslady did this on purpose to "get even" with us coming on the tour.  It was late in the day and we were the last marks available.  Once I got back inside the common room, where the next level supervisor started his sales pitch, I made one loud common about the treatment we had received and he could not get me out of there fast enough.  I will never allow the sales people to get me isolated again.  This was at Grand Myan in RM.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 4, 2007)

One that I discovered by accident, at Marriott Fairway in the early 1990s, is--when the salesperson has done the whole presentation and then turns to you and says, "What do you think?," then I say..."I'm thinking I really like that whirlpool tub in the unit! I'm thinking I'm going to go home and find a contractor and get my bathroom redone so I can take a really great bath any time I want it! I think it will be about the same price as buying here!" For some reason, the guy apparently had never heard that one, and he let us go right away. 

Now we don't go to pitches that TUG people say are really bad (I would never go on a Westgate tour or a Mexican tour, for example), and before we go in, my DH and I agree on a major home repair that will be in the same ballpark as the timeshare. (Alas, this is never a problem because our house is gradually falling apart!)


----------



## susan1738 (Jul 4, 2007)

*They all start off the same*

Seems like the timeshare presentations all start off the same:  trying to convince me that vacationing is something I really should look into.  :hysterical:  Are you kidding?  I couldn't get a better view!  I LOVE TO VACATION!!  My DH and I go along  . . . "Absolutely!  We love to vacation!  We own 7 timeshares and use everyone of them every year!"  Now, since my DH is NOT a teacher and only gets 3 weeks vacation per year, you can clearly see that we can't possibly use another timeshare!  (At least for 8 more years when we can both retire).  They usually usher us to the gift center quick!


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 4, 2007)

susan1738 said:


> "Absolutely!  We love to vacation!  We own 7 timeshares and use everyone of them every year!"



I love it!    If (or when) I go to another presentation, I'll have to use that line!

Sue


----------



## mishugana (Jul 11, 2007)

*Shirt*

Do you think this will get me out quickly if the closer says youll have to wait and i ask to go to the bathroom and change into this shirt?


----------

